# Going from sick certs to disability



## LeoM (26 Sep 2013)

Hi,
I've recently had to take time out of work due to severe depression, my doctor agrees it's likely to be a somewhat long-term thing due to several factors beyond our control. I have been receiving sick pay and dropping my certs in weekly for 1 month now, and after the last visit with the doctor, while still agreeing on the long-term side of things, didn't seem to interested in the idea of a transfer to disability benefit as opposed to illness. My own councillor has recommended disability benefit, it didnt come from myself.

For several reasons having to walk to my doctor's office once a week and then to my social welfare office and also drop paperwork into my job monthly, is just not practical, and to be honest getting in the way of things that could be helping resolve the situation.

Could anyone share any information from simular experiences on how I can go about switching to disability as opposed to illness. Many thanks.


----------



## emeralds (26 Sep 2013)

This is the Citizens Info link of the various payments.  
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/social_welfare/social_welfare_payments/disability_and_illness/
It gives an idea of what the schemes are and the prerequisites for each.


----------



## commonsense (26 Sep 2013)

LeoM said:


> Hi,
> I've recently had to take time out of work due to severe depression, my doctor agrees it's likely to be a somewhat long-term thing due to several factors beyond our control. I have been receiving sick pay and dropping my certs in weekly for 1 month now, and after the last visit with the doctor, while still agreeing on the long-term side of things, didn't seem to interested in the idea of a transfer to disability benefit as opposed to illness. My own councillor has recommended disability benefit, it didnt come from myself.
> 
> For several reasons having to walk to my doctor's office once a week and then to my social welfare office and also drop paperwork into my job monthly, is just not practical, and to be honest getting in the way of things that could be helping resolve the situation.
> ...



I think that even if you did switch then the issue of sending in employer certs once a month would still be an issue for you.

As far as I am aware your Doctor can issue with a 6 month SW cert. Could you contact your employer to see if they would accept the same?


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Sep 2013)

Disability Benefit was re-named Illness Benefit a couple of years ago so there seems to be some confusion here.


----------



## LeoM (26 Sep 2013)

Sorry, to be clearer, I'm currently claiming Illness Benefit, and it's Disability Allowance I've been told would suit better. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## commonsense (26 Sep 2013)

LeoM said:


> Sorry, to be clearer, I'm currently claiming Illness Benefit, and it's Disability Allowance I've been told would suit better.
> Thanks for the help.



The difference as far as I know is that until you are diagnosed with a disability that will last one year or more then the illness benefit is the correct entitlement for you. 

You can claim this for 2 years and then you have the option to move on to the DA.


----------



## gipimann (26 Sep 2013)

You may be able to switch to monthly Social Welfare Certs, which might help your situation a little.   Contact Illness Benefit Section at 01 7043000 for more information.

Disability Allowance is, as commonsense said, a payment for people with an injury, disease or disability that has lasted or is likely to last more than 12 months.  It is also means-tested, unlike Illness Benefit which is based on PRSI contributions.

There is also a very long waiting list for decisions on Disability Allowance claims.

If you're deemed permanently incapable of work, you might be eligible for Invalidity Pension which is based on PRSI contributions.

More information on each of the schemes (Illness Benefit, Disability Allowance, Invalidity Pension) can be found in the link that emeralds posted above.


----------

